# Dry yeast not stored in fridge... What can happen?



## trustyrusty (13/1/16)

Hi I was given box of mangrove jacks...the yeast in pack can also be sold separately and says on website 'store in fridge '(recommended). The kit came in box with malt plus yeast ... It was a gift bought at local hbs. I don't think they stored yeast in fridge and definetly not whole box... What can happen to yeast even if stored in reasonable conditions. It seems to working ok... Thanks


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/1/16)

More loss of viability unrefrigerated. To what degree is anyone's guess really. Although in my more newbie days of kit brews I used plenty of Coopers kit dry yeast that were unrefrigerated and made lots of good beer with it. I always refrigerated it after purchasing it and used that yeast for All grain brews as well and had great results. I always make starters though to see its viable and active before pitching.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/1/16)

Hey. There is a duplicate of this thread you may want to delete the other one or you'll get responses on both.


----------



## trustyrusty (13/1/16)

Thanks for reply....

Coopers kits yeasts are stored under lid....etc dont say anything about refrigeration..

Mangrove Jacks yeasts are sold separately and they say recommend refrigeration... (This was a box of goo,malt, and one of their yeasts)

So my question is if yeast not refrigerated that is recommended what can happen. The yeast seems to be working fine...but can their be off flavours...etc etc

Thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (13/1/16)

I used mobile to post, I think it seemed to add 2 there was something funny...

can admin merge or delete one?


----------



## danestead (13/1/16)

Dry yeast doesn't lose much viability over time. You'll be fine. I'm pretty sure the viability of dry yeast when stored under ideal conditions is 97% after a year. In not ideal conditions, if it's room temperature, I can't imagine it would lose viability to an extent to affect your brew much. If its been sitting in a shed getting baked at 60 degrees it's probably not going to be very flash at a guess.


----------



## trustyrusty (13/1/16)

Thanks - I am referring to dry yeast that can be bought separately (and they recommend cold storage) - not yeasts 'from under the lid' (I know these have a wide range of tolerance)

I think there is a slight difference...( Is there a difference?)

I think the yeast has been handled ok and is active.... so if active I would assume healthy and would be the same result as stored in fridge...but that is what I am asking,

Thanks


----------



## DU99 (13/1/16)

Which Yeast did you get given...


----------



## danestead (13/1/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Thanks - I am referring to dry yeast that can be bought separately (and they recommend cold storage) - not yeasts 'from under the lid' (I know these have a wide range of tolerance)
> 
> I think there is a slight difference...( Is there a difference?)
> 
> ...


It's all dry yeast. With dry yeast the storability will be the same regardless on ale or lager strain. The yeast's under the lid don't have a wide range of tolerance, the manufacturer just makes it seem like that so as to not scare off new brewers without temp. control. Although they will make beer over a wide range of temps. (as all other dry yeast does as well), it will only make great beer under strict temp. control.


----------



## Feldon (13/1/16)

If the yeast smells cheesy when you open it, dump it.


----------



## trustyrusty (13/1/16)

Yeast was burton Union m79 thanks


----------



## nosco (21/1/16)

I ordered 2 drip tray over the weekend from KK and decided to try some s-128 as well to try a lager @ 15-18c. I ordered 4 packs. It was shipped on Monday. Today is Wednesday and it still has not arrived. I am guessing it will get here tomorrow. So from Ringwood to Werribee (both Melbourne suburbs) it takes 4 days for a pachage to arrive. Getting pissed off wont help either. Its not KK's fault and Aus Post wont give a shit.

I think It was 36c on Monday and yesterday and today were in the high twenties. Will the yeast be stuffed?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/1/16)

danestead said:


> It's all dry yeast. With dry yeast the storability will be the same regardless on ale or lager strain. The yeast's under the lid don't have a wide range of tolerance, the manufacturer just makes it seem like that so as to not scare off new brewers without temp. control. Although they will make beer over a wide range of temps. (as all other dry yeast does as well), it will only make great beer under strict temp. control.


Yep the very first time that I asked for a packet of US 05 from a LHBS the guy behind the counter more or less intimated that it was no good to me unless I had strict temp control fermenting @ 19 C. When I assured his Lordship that I could get to 22 C he reached back over his shoulder and pealed me off a pack from the counter behind him - at ambient temp round midday in Brissie when the blowflies were on strike!


----------



## onesnzeros (24/2/16)

from Mangrove Jack's...




> Store in original packaging at below 50°F (10°C) for optimum 30 month life.
> At 68°F (20°C) storage temperature viability will remain high for 12 months.
> At 86°F (30°C) storage temperature viability will remain high for 4 months.
> Above 86°F (30°C) viability and yeast condition will become seriously compromised within 6 weeks.


----------

